# Latest Cougar Article



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

http://themorningsun.com/stories/011508/loc_cougars.shtml

Expert says cougars are in Michigan


By LINDA GITTLEMAN
Gratiot Managing Editor

When only Native Americans roamed Michigan, they called cougars "water gods"or "underwater panthers."

Advertisement
It wasn't because the big cats lived underwater. It was likely because underwater was one of the very few areas of their surroundings the Native Americans didn't know about.

"They are strong swimmers and they might have seen them swimming across a river,"said Dennis Fijalkowski, executive director of the Michigan Wildlife Conservancy.

Add the fact that the cats are generally as elusive as any Big Foot and you have a mysterious animal.

Fijalkowski will speak about cougars at a presentation to the Gratiot County's Soil Conservation District's annual dinner Feb. 9. Michigan, he says, has plenty of them.

"They're found in all 83 counties of Michigan,"he said. "We've had lots of reports (from the mid-Michigan area.)"he said.

The Department of Natural Resources long denied the existence of the cougar in the state, but in 2006, after videos, DNA tests, and evidence of all kinds, the DNR "reluctantly acknowledged the credibility of Conservancy research that proved Michigan had cougars,"Fijalkowski said. "However, the DNR maintains the big cats are not wild, resident (of) or breeding in Michigan. Instead, they are just released pets or transients from South Dakota."

That, Fijalkowski said, is simply not true.

Beginning in 1998, his office began working on the issue and determined that there were about 100 adult cougars in both peninsulas. "Now there are a few more,"he said. "They are increasingly evident in southern Michigan."

On the endangered species list now, they likely should be extinct. During the 1920s and 1930s, professional hunters were paid to kill all predatory animals in the state. The list included wolves, lynx and cougars, among others, Fijalkowski said. The hunters did a fairly good job, with a few notable exceptions.

In the early part of the 20th century, deer hunting clubs were established in the north east section of the Lower Peninsula. Those clubs posted and fenced in their properties, keeping the deer in. At the same time, those hunting clubs may have created an inadvertent cougar preserve..

In those days, deer hunters went up north to hunt. There weren't any deer in the southern part of the state. In 1950, Lansing spotted its first deer. In the late 1950s, the first cougar was reported.

"Cougar follow the deer,"he said.

Although still an animal that likes to remain hidden, cougars can get hungry and move about in their search for food.

In one memorable incident recently, an eight-foot long cougar  measured nose to tail  sashayed across Grand River Avenue in East Lansing as both sides of traffic came to a complete stop and watched until he got to the other side.

Known for their strength, speed and athletic ability, a cougar can leap 18 feet straight up and 40 feet horizontally. Although they have been responsible for human deaths in the western part of the country, Fijalkowski said there have been no cougar-related deaths east of the Great Plains.

Droughts often drive them to seek out other food sources and in Michigan, "We don't have a drought cycle,"he said. "We couldn't find one attack."

Humans, however, do indeed come into contact with the big cat. In September 2003, a woman at the Sleeping Bear Dunes was picking up litter when a cougar walked right by her.

"She thought he had gone on,"Fijalkowski said. "But shortly after that, she spotted him following her."

The cat, however, wasn't after food. It was just curious.

"The Indians used to talk about their curiosity stalking,'"he said.

"They're not hungry, they just want to see what's going on."

Panicked, the woman in this case called her work post  "and freaked everyone out,"he said.

They told her not to run, but to continue walking. For a good 20 minutes, the cougar followed her along the trail, but kept its distance at about 10 to 15 feet and then, unceremoniously, left.

Because more and more people are coming into contact with the cougar, it's important to know the do's and don'ts, Fijalkowskisaid. For all their grace, beauty and athletic skills, cougars are downright stupid.

"They do not have a sophisticated brain. They can be easily tricked,"he said.

Some cougar tips:

Don't bend over, he said. A cougar's prey travels on all four legs. Don't let him think you're one of them.

Don't, whatever you do, run. Their prey does that too.

Don't turn your back on him, either.

Do make yourself look bigger. Since they are dumb, if you open your jacket to make yourself look wider, or raise your hands over your head to make yourself appear taller, they will likely think you are that size. Hold your ground and look at them. That makes them uncomfortable. Their prey doesn't do that either.

And hope like the dickens they aren't hungry and are only on a curiosity stalk.

Fijalkowski will speak Feb. 9 at the Ithaca Community Center. Dinner reservations may be made by calling the Gratiot County Soil Conservation District at 875-3050. People may also come after dinner to hear him speak.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

QuakrTrakr said:


> http://themorningsun.com/stories/011508/loc_cougars.shtml
> 
> Some cougar tips:
> 
> Don't bend over, he said.


There's the one believable thing Fijalkowski said in that article. :lol::lol: Unless ofcourse you want to give your money to the MWC!


All 83 counties? Um, yeah, ok. Some counties? Excellent possibility. All? Nope.


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

QuakrTrakr said:


> "They're found in all 83 counties ... because there would be unrefutable evidence.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

i dont know what you guys are talking about, every day on my way to class here at state im ******* dodging cougars... i hate it man not only do i have to study for all these tests and keep my grades up i have to also dodge cougars...... is he sure he isnt talking about wolverines though? he said they were stupid :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

Hunter,
We got some of those cougars up here at Lk. State.....Some of them would even stop traffic while crossing the road......
Undertow


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I love it! Mention cougar, and thread just takes right off!:lol:


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Undertow said:


> Hunter,
> We got some of those cougars up here at Lk. State


 
Yeah, there are a few prowling SSM. I saw one last Sat night near the casino. 

She was about 55, no wedding ring, drippin jewels, sucking on a martini and stalking up behind every guy between the ages of 21 and 30. She was purring like cat in heat, tracing those big ole nastys claws down some poor dudes back. It was scary.

I finally had enough and said, "Hey Mom, knock it off!" Sooo embarassing.


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

2tundras said:


> She was about 55, no wedding ring, drippin jewels, sucking on a martini and stalking up behind every guy between the ages of 21 and 30. She was purring like cat in heat, tracing those big ole nastys claws down some poor dudes back. It was scary.
> quote]
> 
> So would this be just a "curosity stalk" or do yah think she was hungry...either way I think the rules still apply.....dont get down on all fours...dont run....stand your ground and make yourself look bigger...and hope she moves on....:lol:
> ...


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Swamp Monster said:


> There's the one believable thing Fijalkowski said in that article. :lol::lol: Unless ofcourse you want to give your money to the MWC! All 83 counties? Um, yeah, ok. Some counties? Excellent possibility. All? Nope.


I have known of Dennis for years. He used to be involved in a wetlands restorations group. The SMTA raised alot of $$$ for that group at our conventions. 

I think this is the same organization that has changed there adjenda. I don't know why as it was doing good in wetrlands restoration. Sure do not seem to be doing any good now other than funding themselves.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

QuakrTrakr said:


> I love it! Mention cougar, and thread just takes right off!:lol:


So how many pages are we gonna get this time around??? :evilsmile


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Maybe a few of us ought to declare ourselves Cougar Experts and discuss this with those dorks. Well maybe not, you cant argue with a idiot.
With all the hunters carrying guns in the woods, a cougar would turn up very dead with pictures to boot.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Rudi's Dad said:


> Maybe a few of us ought to declare ourselves Cougar Experts and discuss this with those dorks. Well maybe not, you cant argue with a idiot.
> With all the hunters carrying guns in the woods, a cougar would turn up very dead with pictures to boot.


I don't know................ I know some pretty bad hunters that can't even seem to shoot a deer!:lol: Heck, even SEE a deer!


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

QuakrTrakr said:


> I don't know................ I know some pretty bad hunters that can't even seem to shoot a deer!:lol: Heck, even SEE a deer!


Quakr,
Ive never met you so how do you know so much about me:lol:
Undertow


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

All countys in Michigan?:lol:
Sure they are running all over Wayne county, must be crossing the Ambassader bridge from Canada eh.
Here we go again.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Its been like 2 months since we've had a new cougar thread. Wonder what took so long? That last one seemed to get some guys bent out of shape. 
Thats the "believers" that is, that got bent. Funny, that EVERY state in the country has its own "creatures" that have been spotted. Florida, Colorado, California, Washington, Texas, Minnesota, Michigan, Lousiana, Georgia, New Jersey Just to name a few that in aware of. We all have either big black cats, or big hairy apes, or some kind of swamp monster. But to date no one has found one. 
Michigans been a cougar state for 50 years that i know of. Im sure the stories go back way longer. During those 50+ years, something like 25 million or more hunters have taken to the fields of michigan deer hunting alone. Add in Bear and other game and the figures are way over 25 Million.
Perhaps 50 Million. Yet no one has shot one. Nor has anyone ever brought in a dead one, or bones. Yet the believers will tell us that they are there. 

Nothing better than a good cougar thread in January to give one warm thoughts


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

multibeard said:


> I have known of Dennis for years. He used to be involved in a wetlands restorations group. The SMTA raised alot of $$$ for that group at our conventions.
> 
> I think this is the same organization that has changed there adjenda. I don't know why as it was doing good in wetrlands restoration. Sure do not seem to be doing any good now other than funding themselves.



This organization may be doing some good work with donations, but I don't quite trust them. They've went overboard with this whole Cougar issue and have lost a lot of credibility because of it. I'm sure it's a money maker for them but they look like nothing more than ambulance chasers of the Cougar world. It makes me wonder about the groups real agenda.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

MEL said:


> or some kind of swamp monster.



From what I hear, he's an allright dude.....kinda has a way with the ladies too.... Frequents Cougar haunts in SW Michigan on a regular basis. Has his best luck near last call.

:coolgleam


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I heard they were alot like Vampires, you can't see them in mirrors, and they don't show up in pictures. That is why there are no trail cam pics of one.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Undertow said:


> Quakr,
> Ive never met you so how do you know so much about me:lol:
> Undertow


Dad? Is that you? :lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

:lol::lol::lol:

You guys are killin' me........I getting tears in my eyes!.......:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Never met a cougar I didn't like....


----------



## LabsRock (Apr 25, 2006)

I believe that the research will show that all of the cougars are being carried into Michigan by the trash trucks. All of the Canadians get tired of their cougar pets and then toss them into the garbage. They then ride in the snack trucks over into Michigan where they elusively evade detection and head into the wilds of Wayne County before becoming afraid and moving out intot he suburbs and then off to the more wild areas.


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

QuakrTrakr said:


> Dad? Is that you? :lol:


Yup its me,
Sorry I was never around son. But let me leave you with some advice.
"Dont go startin cougar threads....it will get everybody all riled up":lol:
Undertow


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Cougars in every county.......TRUE!!!

Thunderbirds, too.

Mercury and Ford sold a bunch of 'em.:lol:


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

I find it hard to believe that a cougar's best descriptors as stated by the author are "dumb" and "stupid" Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

aquaticsanonymous said:


> I find it hard to believe that a cougar's best descriptors as stated by the author are "dumb" and "stupid" Any thoughts on that?


Well, considering that he compares Cougars to Big Foots in the article ought to tell you something.  Considering that Big Foot has never ever been substantiated in any way other than myth has to make you wonder why he would compare an animal that exists to an animal that doesn't.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

im telling you... being an MSU student.... when he was referring to dumb and stupid he was talking about the wolverines not cougars.... they are all over this state but the biggest population is definitely in Ann Arbor...


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

i live within 40 miles of east lansing( which is close enough) and i read the local paper daily and watch the local news. i never heard anything about a cougar stopping traffic. must have been some undergraduate in a fur coat crawling home after a big party.

what ever happened to the one that was alledged to have killed a horse near Jackson some time ago. i think they had buried the horse. never heard any more about that, i would have thought they would have recovered some dna to prove whether or not it was a cougar and if so if it was native or an escaped "pet".

you never hear any followup, just the initial report than maybe some others spawned by that and silence.

i think these cougar researchers have spent too much time bent over themselves, the blood has rushed to the brain making them giddy.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks like a lot of BS


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I see there's a fresh lot of young, gullible reporters hitting the ground for the MWC to prey on...

Multi-the MWC used to be the Michigan Wildlife Habitat Foundation, a fairly well-respected group until they built their new headquarters, put oriental rugs on the floor, and encountered a brand new mortgage. With such a large mortgage, they found funds to pay that mortgage in cougars. They then changed their name (some would say their spots) to the Michigan Wildlife Conservancy for tax reasons, and I'm sure big savings. Something with their non-profit status. 

Every county in the state....LOL We can't even find one...LOL

Do you have any idea how much this group has cost you and me, the average Michigan taxpayer...because their lawyers threatened the DNR into spending all kinds of money on websites and trips out west for "cougar training" so people could report these cougars and DNR biologists (already well trained in the various felines) could "properly identify them"...all of which would purportedly authenticate the claims of the MWC.

They're actually having a "seminar" here in Antrim County in May...and the people who are hosting the seminar expect me and the paper to promote it...um, they can buy advertising.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Nov 20, 2007)

i seem to remember a liger in warren, and sterling heights 10 yrs ago... maybe the author found 10 yr old poop... macomb county, and jackson we got, which one next


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

its nice to see that so many people have such an open unbiased opinion. while I doubt highly that there is 100 in each peninsula. Just because you havnt seen one doesnt mean there are none. 

what percentage of the population has seen a fisher or bobcat. I live in roscommon county and most of the people I know have not even seen a bear (not including bear hunters)and we have a lot of them. You wouldnt believe there was a wolverine in the thumb either if that fellow didnt get pictures on his cam.

I was present recently when a C.O. examined some plaster casts made by a friend a few years ago he confirmed them and didnt seem surprised. but I am not going to get into it any farther because the last C.O. who did so was considered not-credible by one of the experts here because he had retired a couple months before expressing his opinion.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

*QUOTE=Linda G: "Multi-the MWC used to be the Michigan Wildlife Habitat Foundation, a fairly well-respected group until they built their new headquarters, put oriental rugs on the floor, and encountered a brand new mortgage. With such a large mortgage, they found funds to pay that mortgage in cougars. They then changed their name (some would say their spots) to the Michigan Wildlife Conservancy for tax reasons, and I'm sure big savings. Something with their non-profit status."*


Thanks Linda I couldn't remember there old name I just remembered there original agenda and there change in priorities which has not been good.


----------



## vantolr (Dec 19, 2007)

HunterHawk said:


> i dont know what you guys are talking about, every day on my way to class here at state im ******* dodging cougars... i hate it man not only do i have to study for all these tests and keep my grades up i have to also dodge cougars...... is he sure he isnt talking about wolverines though? he said they were stupid :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


I don't care who you are.....that's funny!!!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Just cause MOST people haven't seen something doesn't mean they don't think it exists. 

But NO ONE has been able to document wild cougars in this state. 

I'm not getting into this yet again, it's way old. But I will re-iterate, for the 10,000th time, something you can look up in any one of 1000 threads on this site, and read what I've posted over and over and over again---------

I don't think it's impossible that we have wild cougars in this state, in fact, in remote areas of the UP, I think it's VERY possible. We just haven't been able to document it. I do NOT believe there's cougars in every county of this state, and quite frankly, wouldn't believe ANYTHING from the MWC on the matter.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Hmmmmm!

With MWC it seems the old adage "follow the money" may be applied.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Whit1 said:


> Hmmmmm!With MWC it seems the old adage "follow the money" may be applied.



That is right Whit Before they changed the focus they were doing some good things for all of us. Looks they are after the $$$ for themselves.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

aquaticsanonymous said:


> I find it hard to believe that a cougar's best descriptors as stated by the author are "dumb" and "stupid" Any thoughts on that?


well, they are a cat. I guess they are dumb and stupid compared to humans, well..... I might be wrong on that.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Linda G. said:


> I don't think it's impossible that we have wild cougars in this state, in fact, in remote areas of the UP, I think it's VERY possible. We just haven't been able to document it. I do NOT believe there's cougars in every county of this state, and quite frankly, wouldn't believe ANYTHING from the MWC on the matter.


Well stated.

I'd add that it's quite an embarrassment to the leadership of the aforementioned soil and conservation district that they've chosen this character as a speaker for their banquet.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Our CO got called over to Sleeping Bear a few months back to check on the report of a dead baby Cougar skeleton. 

Turns out it was an opossum. Tells you what they know over there.

There are enough dog bear camps in the northern lower and the UP for those guys to know if there are any Cougar's. If anyone is going to run across a Cougar, it's these guys. Talk to them, they have never seen or encountered a Cougar, at least the one's that I know.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Whit1 said:


> Please only *one *rumor at a time per thread............:lol:
> 
> Ahhh! There's that photo of the kitty peering through the window!!!!!!


 
Hey !!! Thats the picture my Brother took from inside his place near Martin,Mich.!!! How did you guys get it???


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Linda G. said:


> Just cause MOST people haven't seen something doesn't mean they don't think it exists.
> 
> But NO ONE has been able to document wild cougars in this state.
> 
> ...


 Please to explain: What does it mean when you say "But NO ONE has been able to document wild cougars in this state. How do you come by that statement? Read everything have you? An authority of everything ever printed about cougars in this state? Talked to everyone,even two people who have witnessed seeing cougars in this state. Attended many meetings about cougar sightings in this state? Actually investigated,traveled to sites where the animal has left evidence or photos of actual live cougars were taken and spoken to the photographers or seen the sites or talked to the investigating personnel. Well have you have you. You want docementation?? define just what it is you want. Maybe you need to place your hand into the open wound at the side of the animal ...then perhaps you would believe...or would you ???


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

That looks exactly like the picture my buddies cousins neighbors brother in laws buddy took near Lewiston.:evil:


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

What do you mean? That's my next door neighbors place in Warren. He said she followed him home from the bar early Sunday morning.
(Don't you just love a good cougar thread?)


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

why does everyone only take a picture, this cat has to be hungry after all that traveling,, let him in and feed him some time,,


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

i think that cougars are pets of bigfoots all over the state,,

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/state_listing.asp?state=mi


----------

